# Hallo miteinander



## kratzmich (2 Juli 2006)

habe die Seite vor kurzem entdeckt und finde sie, als Verehrer des schönen Geschlechts, sehr interessant und gut gemacht. Ich finde es toll, daß es Leute gibt, die einen Teil ihrer Zeit und Energie damit verbringen, auf die Suche nach netten Bildern und Videos zu gehen, damit wiederum anderer sich darüber freuen können. Finde es, nach anfänglichem Änger (nur ein bisschen),
eigentlich auch gut, daß bestimmte Seiten nur nach einer Anzahl Postings anzuklicken sind. Das erhöht die Spannung und fordert zur aktiven Mitarbeit auf. Also, dann schauen wir mal...


----------



## icks-Tina (2 Juli 2006)

hallo kratzmich....LOL.....viel Spaß hier.... der Namensurprung würde mich auch interessieren......du kratzt dich ich kratz mich wir kratzen uns...Läuse? oder auch Bremsenstiche?......LOL...


----------



## Muli (2 Juli 2006)

Also ich finde den Namen klasse, wobei mein Favorit ja immernoch "Schmutzfuß" ist 
Herzlich Willkommen bei www.celebboard.net und auf ein fleißiges Treiben!
Und RickEee hat schon Recht, wenn er sagt, dass diverse Foren geschlossen wurden, um die Leecher ein wenig draussen zu behalten!
Ich hoffe ich begrüße jetzt hiermit ein etwas aktiveres Mitglied unserer Community und wünsche in allen Belangen viel viel Spaß und auf ein frohes Posten!

Greetz, Admin!


----------



## spoiler (3 Juli 2006)

Auch meinerseits ein herzliches Hallöchen 

Da bin ich mal gespannt was der Grund für die Namensgebung war *lach*


----------



## kratzmich (6 Juli 2006)

*Namensursprung*

Hallo,
finde ich ja nett, daß ihr mich alle miteinander so herzlich begrüsst. Könnte natürlich jetzt alles mögliche zusammen fantasieren von wegen der Idee zu meinem Namen, so nach dem Motto "wenn Du mich nicht küssen willst, dann kratz mich wenigstens" oder wegen der etwas anderen Art der Kontaktaufnahme. Nein, es war ganz anders, es ging einfach darum, daß ich 
für eine andere Internet-Seite, sehr bekannt, aber ich sag's (jetzt) noch nicht wo, einen Benutzernamen suchte und mir alles mögliche einfallen liess, aber immer hieß es: schon vergeben. Irgendwann habe ich vor lauter Verzweiflung dann diesen Namen eingegeben (Inspiration, wer weiss, woher die Idee zu diesem Namen kam) und ich hatte grünes Licht. Also, relativ profane Erklärung, hoffentlich seid ihr jetzt nicht alle miteinander enttäuscht!
 
Herzlichst
kratzmich!


----------



## Muli (6 Juli 2006)

Also wurde kratzmich aus der Not geboren 
Vielen Dank für die Infos und weiterhin viel viel Spaß hier an Board!
Man liest und kratzt sich ...


----------



## freak123 (6 Juli 2006)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board und habe viel spaß hier!

die foren die du noch nicht benutzen kannst wist du schneller sehen wie du denkst, wenn du dich natürlich aktiv am board geschehen beteiligst


----------



## Watcher (7 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen. Ich denke mal du wirst hier deinen Spaß haben. Die Leute sind nett und die "Aussichten" sind auch nicht zu verachten. 

- Watcher


----------

